

Cornell Alumnus Is Behind $350 Million Gift to Build Science School in City - drewda
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/12/20/nyregion/cornell-and-technion-israel-chosen-to-build-science-school-in-new-york-city.html

======
tzury
As an Israeli fellow, I love the fact that

    
    
        The school will be operated with Technion-Israel 
        Institute of Technology
    

" _we_ are on the map", you know...

~~~
potatofarm
Does this mean they're going to claim the rest of the island as their own,
then perhaps annex Brooklyn and the other outer boroughs?

~~~
tzury
You made me laugh, indeed!

Yet, a Technion's alumnus is more likely to win a Nobel Prizes than praying in
a Brooklyn's synagogue.

~~~
marcf
Israel's academics are quite good outside the realm of politics. Within the
realm of politics, currently departments are being forced to close if they
have the wrong views (namely if they are against the occupation.) This is
quite unlike what happens in Western countries:

[http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition/news/international-
acad...](http://www.haaretz.com/print-edition/news/international-academics-
seek-to-keep-biased-department-at-israeli-university-open-1.402450)

------
mvkel
Super excited about this. My company powers Cornell's online events calendar.
Eager to plan how it will integrate!

